# Anyone ever put their dehydrator trays in your smoker?



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2011)

I am going to make some goose jerky with the meat my brother gave me. I have never smoked my jerky before and I want to give it a try. I will be using a mix I picked up and it does have cure so my plan was to cold smoke the jerky for around two hours then finish it off on my dehydrator. My question is have any of you ever put your dehydrator racks into your smoker?  I won't be applying any heat so I'm not worried about them getting hurt in that way I am more so worried about them turning brown or something from the smoke. Just curious if anyone else has tried this.


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope. Only smoke it between 125 and 150. I want to get a dehydrator and try what you are trying.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

GOOSE

Oh no its that time again........


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2011)

nepas said:


> GOOSE
> 
> Oh no its that time again........




Yea my brother has a ton of it. Making jerky is pretty much the only way I can stand eating it. I am just curious if putting my trays in the smoker is going to tarnish them or not. I am thinking it might.


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

They will get a coating on them from the smoke. Should wash off since it will be fairly low temp. If you dehydrate some bananas later they good be smoky.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

Fun to shoot.  Give them to a neighbor to eat.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 18, 2011)

i've never tried but an interesting concept since i go from the smoker to the dehydrator...it would save me another step. 

i would say if you plan to use the trays for other stuff or if you concerned about there looks or smokey smell to not do it....but if you dont then go for it.

i dont know if the smoke browning would come off easy or not.  but you could have a set of trays specifically for the smoker and another set for other applications


----------

